# Do girls poop?



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think they do. I read it somewhere on the internet. Girls are too beautiful to do such a nasty thing. And I've never seen a girl poop or hear of a girl admitting that she poops, so...ya.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

:clap I love this question.

I never notice any toilet paper missing from the roll in my house, besides what i take off. So my guess is no.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

OP who said girls poop was nasty? :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kindergarten time, who's for the naughty step then ?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ACCV93 said:


> OP who said girls poop was nasty? :lol


You've seen it?! What does it look like?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Of course we poop. It's a natural process. If there's no pooping, something's wrong :lol


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

:lol No


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Why do you think beautiful girls can't do nasty things?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> :doh


I was going to post this but you beat me to it.

Of course we poop. And some of us fart... loudly. It's the silent ones you need to watch out for. Some of us burp and even grade our burps. I'd say I'm running about a B average lately. Though there was that time I won the school belching contest....


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Never done it. :b


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I like to pretend they don't do that. :yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember the time I went to take leak at my ex's apartment. Very small apartment and the bathroom door was hard to close all the way. He seem surprised when I farted while peeing. 

Part of the reason why I drink lots of coffee and water when I wake up is to help me take a crap. I get very grumpy if I don't have a good dump before leaving the house.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Hahahahhahaha


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, but it has a delicate floral scent.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I poo about a twice / day. Morning poo is terrible... Other poos are ok


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

You're ****ing kidding me. This has gotta be a joke...or this person knows nothing of bodily fuctions at all and must be 6 years old. If we didn't poop we would be dead. We also fart...we are just like anybody else. We are not some special species.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Things Unsaid said:


> Yes, but it has a delicate floral scent.


Oh really now :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I know people are playing along as a joke...but I just hate this stereotype or whatever that girls can't be normal human beings :/


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Of course they don't! That's revolting! The only reason girls have that hole is for shooting rainbows and rose petals.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I know you're probably being told that the answer is, yes.

But here's a secret from an actual girl...

We don't. Shush. Don't tell anyone. It's the worlds biggest kept secret.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, epic thread  Good job OP.

No, they don't poop.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SilentLuke said:


> I don't think they do. I read it somewhere on the internet. Girls are too beautiful to do such a nasty thing. And I've never seen a girl poop or hear of a girl admitting that she poops, so...ya.


Pooping is by far the least 'nasty' thing they do


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I know people are playing along as a joke...but I just hate this stereotype or whatever that girls can't be normal human beings :/


+1

It's less funny now that I've realized some people really don't view girls as normal human beings.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Of course they do, except hot girls.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

No.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> Of course they don't! That's revolting! The only reason girls have that hole is for shooting rainbows and rose petals.


Ahh, so that's how girls get all those rose petals in bed for a romantic evening!
I wish I were a girl sometimes :sigh


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

They poop butterflies.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

We have blood shoot out of our vaginas once a month, and yet pooping is hard to believe?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> :clap I love this question.
> 
> I never notice any toilet paper missing from the roll in my house, besides what i take off. So my guess is no.


They probably just leave it there to decompose. uke


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

this thread......XD


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Most girls seem like ****ing ****s so yeah they **** a stink worse than hell


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Poop sex.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> Poop sex.


Oh god :um

This video is strangely relevant as well:


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

they poop cinnamon rolls


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I remember the time I went to take leak at my ex's apartment. Very small apartment and the bathroom door was hard to close all the way. He seem surprised when I farted while peeing.
> 
> Part of the reason why I drink lots of coffee and water when I wake up is to help me take a crap. I get very grumpy if I don't have a good dump before leaving the house.


LOL! I admire your candour Komori!


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> Most girls seem like ****ing ****s so yeah they **** a stink worse than hell


:hahaoh **** this came out of nowhere. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> Most girls seem like ****ing ****s so yeah they **** a stink worse than hell


Why do you think they clog the bathroom with so many different scented soaps , body washes and shampoos?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Monotony said:


> Why do you think they clog the bathroom with so many different scented soaps , body washes and shampoos?


Maybe they are trying to give you a hint to use them.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

only when they're babies otherwise the hotter they are the less they poop. Like a really really hot women poops about every ten years more or less


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

ryobi said:


> only when they're babies otherwise the hotter they are the less they poop. Like a really really hot women poops about every ten years more or less


Actually, the hotter they are the more likely they poop, because otherwise waste from food will just stick in their body. The more waste in the body, the larger the waistline. That's not the main cause of obesity but scans show that obese people tend to have more body waste in them than people who tend to be thin. Healthy people poop at least twice a day on average because they eat healthy things. Healthy people tend to be attractive people.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

say it isn't true!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

'No' is currently leading over 75%. So does pooping rainbows count or not?


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> Actually, the hotter they are the more likely they poop, because otherwise waste from food will just stick in their body. The more waste in the body, the larger the waistline. That's not the main cause of obesity but scans show that obese people tend to have more body waste in them than people who tend to be thin. Healthy people poop at least twice a day on average because they eat healthy things. Healthy people tend to be attractive people.


Am gonna find me a regular girl!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This thread... :flush


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> 'No' is currently leading over 75%. So does pooping rainbows count or not?


so that's how rainbows are made :idea


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope a girl leaves a massive log in your toilet. You know, for evidence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> 'No' is currently leading over 75%. So does pooping rainbows count or not?


No those are leprechaun farts.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

And what do you think you find in the bathroom trashcan where women live?


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> And what do you think you find in the bathroom trashcan where women live?


Not poop, surely!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> Not poop, surely!


It was really bad when I lived with female roommates who never took out the trash. I always had to. I'd wait for them to do it but they never did. So I was forced to and it was filled to the brim with used tampons from all of us.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> It was really bad when I lived with female roommates who never took out the trash. I always had to. I'd wait for them to do it but they never did. So I was forced to and it was filled to the brim with used tampons from all of us.


That's fairly disgusting - their parents need a slap round the chops (and the girls too!)

It's always like that in shared houses isn't it? It's a game of Mexican stand off until the one with the lowest filth tolerance crumbles and does the house keeping.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I feel this video is appropriate and answers all questions related to this subject.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

gof22 said:


> I feel this video is appropriate and answers all questions related to this subject.


LOLOL that made me laugh.

Plus, you could see her boobs through the glass :boogie


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

... and please no one link 2 girls 1 cup, or anything of such nature to the OP, not sure what he'll do.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> That's fairly disgusting - their parents need a slap round the chops (and the girls too!)
> 
> It's always like that in shared houses isn't it? It's a game of Mexican stand off until the one with the lowest filth tolerance crumbles and does the house keeping.


And I have a pretty high tolerance too. Come to think of it one girl did clean the bathroom once every 2 or 3 months. And she did the kitchen floor once every 2 months or so. I never did that. Only sweeping occasionally. But I was the one to take the trash out. I just can't stand when it's overflowing like that.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> And I have a pretty high tolerance too. Come to think of it one girl did clean the bathroom once every 2 or 3 months. And she did the kitchen floor once every 2 months or so. I never did that. Only sweeping occasionally. But I was the one to take the trash out. I just can't stand when it's overflowing like that.


I have a pretty high tolerance too, in fact I always considered myself a modestly untidy person.... then I lived with some genuinely slovenly people and I couldn't stand it.

I became a tidy up nazi, first nagging them to pull their weight then after weeks of that failing, doing it all myself.

After leaving that house I've stayed a much tidier person as a result, so it's not all bad


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No...and they don't fart either.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Cletis said:


> No...and they don't fart either.


lol, it all comes out of the mouth for them.:lol


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

"Girls are too beautiful to do such a nasty thing"

i guess scat porn and bestiality (vomits) should easily answer this question


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

My girlfriend has had the stomach flu (or something) for two days and she claims to have diarrhea. This morning, I decided to brave the bathroom after she had an attrack of the runs...and the bathroom smelled like roses blooming on a midsummer's eve.

So do girls poop? The mystery deepends


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> "Girls are too beautiful to do such a nasty thing"
> 
> i guess *scat porn* and bestiality (vomits) should easily answer this question


oh god, why the hell did i google that :fall


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

We're human...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> oh god, why the hell did i google that :fall


 yes why the hell would you even consider googling that? :sus


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Why did I click on this thread..


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I have grown up with 3 sisters, and they are just as disgusting as males.



Hahaha.

@OP: It's human nature, sorry man.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I remember the time I went to take leak at my ex's apartment. Very small apartment and the bathroom door was hard to close all the way. He seem surprised when I farted while peeing.
> 
> Part of the reason why I drink lots of coffee and water when I wake up is to help me take a crap. * I get very grumpy if I don't have a good dump before leaving the house.*


This x1000000


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope to god that they don't :hide


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

Of course they poop. Why do you think their lines for public restrooms are always a mile long?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's just hard for a guy to picture his dream girl sitting on the toilet taking a dump.


----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

:lol 

This is the weirdest thread ever.

For the record, I poop out sunshine, butterflies and rainbows all the time too.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thix said:


> Of course they poop. Why do you think their lines for public restrooms are always a mile long?


That's the least of what they do in there.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

i can never look at another female again after reading this thread.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

And sometimes the toilet has 3 colors in it. Yellow, brown, and red.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

arnie said:


> That's the least of what they do in there.


how do you know?

we poop doilies and fart lace. question answered.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

leonardess said:


> how do you know?
> 
> we poop doilies and fart lace. question answered.


I accidentally walked into the girls bathroom once. There were flowers on the table and a couch along on the wall. It was like entering an alternate dimension.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

after long haul flights I've been so out of it I have walked into the men's "restroom", and I use the term loosely, like much of what I saw in there was.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

another time, close to the end of a 12 hour flight, I had to go and was so out of it I forgot to lock the damn door. Those poor people did NOT see doilies and lace, although I'm sure they felt they were in an alternate dimension.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I am a girl (be it a very boyish acting one) and I poop a heck of a lot and even take a long time doing it like a man would (but I have bowel problems...and the bathroom after I've dropped a few bombs....oh god it's BADDDDDDDDDD...You can smell it from across the street). I also enjoy reading and playing games on my ipod while on the porcelain throne.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I remember the time I went to take leak at my ex's apartment. Very small apartment and the bathroom door was hard to close all the way. He seem surprised when I farted while peeing.
> 
> Part of the reason why I drink lots of coffee and water when I wake up is to help me take a crap. I get very grumpy if I don't have a good dump before leaving the house.


Your just so glamorous Komo. :no


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> I accidentally walked into the girls bathroom once. There were flowers on the table and a couch along on the wall. It was like entering an alternate dimension.


I went into the girls locker room once when I was in high school. It actually smelled good ( Not like B.O.) and was clean.


----------



## Present (Mar 7, 2011)

arnie said:


> I accidentally walked into the girls bathroom once. There were flowers on the table and a couch along on the wall. It was like entering an alternate dimension.


Lmao


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

arnie said:


> I accidentally walked into the girls bathroom once. There were flowers on the table and a couch along on the wall. It was like entering an alternate dimension.


Ya did that my school the one time I actually ended up having to take a piss where I wasn't in position to go home and use my throne. It looked nothing like a washroom let alone a public washroom. :sus

There where tables with comfy benches on either side and pots of flowers. :wtf


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> I also enjoy reading and playing games on my ipod while on the porcelain throne.


Lol, I do the same. I think I've spent over an hour combined with all of the time I've sat playing Maze on my ipod or games on my DS while on the potty.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Really? What a silly question, of course we do. I'm pretty sure it's what I did 15 min or so ago.


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

I sh!it logs


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

boolean bob = isLMAOQuestion();
System.out.println(bob);

Output
-------------------
true


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> lol, it all comes out of the mouth for them.:lol


:rofl


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> lol, it all comes out of the mouth for them.:lol


What about the 1% of females that don't talk and screech 24/7?


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

komorikun said:


> And sometimes the toilet has 3 colors in it. Yellow, brown, and *red*.


wut....:|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sniper Wolf said:


> wut....:|


There trying to claim they take manly ****s. :stu


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Special time of the month.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Baiken said:


>


Lol I remember the article this is from


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

yes, what kind of question is this?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm farting big time this morning. It's pretty bad.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I think we have successfully concluded that girls do not poop.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> "Girls are too beautiful to do such a nasty thing"
> 
> i guess scat porn and bestiality (vomits) should easily answer this question


Scat porn is only achieved through the use greenscreens.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

With 36 yes's and 84 no's, the answer is pretty clear :lol


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

If you force feed her enough cashews she will.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> I think we have successfully concluded that girls do not poop.


Having spent time with a girl I can report that I never once observed her pooping. Therefore, it does not happen.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

LMAO! There's a youtube video of a girl pooping in snow. I would say that concludes this thread.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

ridiculous question, if you want a girl that doesn't poop, then the inflatable kind is for you...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They do. I have seen video proof.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Man you guys are around some classy ladies. The women in my life not only poop but do so with the door open which pisses me off.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

IDK........................


----------

